# Lure changes



## msholt02 (Jul 7, 2018)

Just curious if you use something like a quick-twist or just re-tie for lure changes when wading.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Never ever anything but tied knots. Clips and such fail.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

I like knots. I use a Rapala loop knot, but there are others. I use fluorocarbon leader material. If I wade fish, fish from a boat or kayak, itâ€™s always knots for me. 

Way, way back when, I used some different swivels. I came to the conclusion that they can fail more so than a well tied knot. I donâ€™t like the look of swivels in front of the lure. I think swivels can mess with the action of the lure. 

Most, all, of the people I fish with donâ€™t use any swivels when using lures, jig heads, plugs, flies, etc. Not sure how we all decided against using swivels of any kind, but we did. Some friends use braided line and some use mono, but none use swivels.


----------



## msholt02 (Jul 7, 2018)

Interesting and good to know. Thanks for the replies!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

30# braid 
Crazy Alberto knot to about 5ft of 15#-20# mono
Canoe man loop knot to your lure or hook

When your leader gets about 15" long replace.


----------



## graynor (Jun 6, 2006)

I've been using speed clips. If you make sure they are on correct they work great. I've used them for years. I use a 50 lb clip with 50 lb tiny swivel. I've never lost a fish. I use them for inshore and offshore. I was a professional offshore guide for many years. I fish with 30 to 40 lb braid with a 3ft flurocarbon leader with a surgen knot to splice them together and a blood know at the end.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

knot


----------



## TOMBOB (Apr 9, 2012)

Quick-twist.
If I were to loose a fish to a quick-twist, maybe I'll change to a knot.
Since I rarely catch fish I can quickly change out baits with a quick-twist.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I can tie a loop knot faster than I can get a hook on/off of them tiny goofy clips and I prefer the action better anyway. Wife loves the Norton Speed Clips, she hasn't had one fail yet and she's caught some nice sized reds with the tiny clips.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

I've tried all the clips and lost gear on all but these.

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B008B8CL00/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## El General (Jun 18, 2007)

I use Norton's or Tony's quick twist tied directly to braid with a palomar. I've never had one fail.


----------



## Big Bay (May 14, 2013)

Once I lost a couple corkys I quit using them. Anything with a small eye can come off. I also prefer the action with a loop not vs a clip. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

Norton quick clips. Never had a failure.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MagicMichael (Jul 31, 2013)

*Never Failed*

Tony Clips you can get them at FTU.


----------



## 4kids (Jun 18, 2004)

Currently trying out the Berkley cross-Loks


----------



## Al Landers (Oct 15, 2017)

Typically tie. the less hardware on the line the better in our experience. Loop knot is good advice as it ties quick and gives the bait a more natural movement. You need reliable cutters for all this cut and re-tie activity.


----------

